# New Vostoks



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Retro :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice, how much Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are available with black dial too and will be on the site on Friday. Price Â£55.

The back :


----------

